# how many rods can a person have in at once?



## toledoray

ive looked for this info but ive seen like 5 different answers


----------



## JimmyMac

Two in Ohio on public water. 

I have had 3 out and a Game Warden check my license, told me to bring one in.


----------



## spikeg79

Plus you're only allowed 1 hook per line in certain areas during certain months. 2012-2013 Fishing Regs


----------



## toledoray

thx guys...


----------



## luredaddy

If you are fishing Pymatuning you are permitted 3 rods per person. John


----------



## Gills63

2 poles per person no more than 3 hooks


----------



## Northern1

Gills63 said:


> 2 poles per person no more than 3 hooks


So what does that mean about a typical crank bait with two sets of 3 treble hooks? Are those not legal?


----------



## Weekender#1

a Treble hook is one hook not 3


----------



## toledoray

nope fishing maumee river... so im stuck with 2 rods


----------



## saugmon

The regulations I had a few years ago for non resident fishing liscense listed 6 rods per person for certain areas of tennessee.Probably for spiderrigging?

Imagine trying to keep track of 6 rods at once.

Trebles will sometimes be barred from certain spots.Usually trout locations. Michigan has a bunch of different rules on trebles like if you're fishing certain lakes up in the hiawatha national forest. Trebles in this lake,no trebles in the next lake,no live bait in certain lakes,etc etc etc. You get a pretty big regulation guide when you venture up there.


----------



## Had a Bite

FISHING LINES  Anglers may not use more than two fishing lines, 
whether fastened to a pole, a rod and reel, or hand held. Anglers may 
use up to three hooks on each line, except as provided in the Ohio 
Administrative Code.


----------



## Rick_Mouth_Bass

lol! Is this a serious question here. lol . WOW! Read your fishing Regs any grown man that goes fishing should know the regs. I have a nine your old son that could tell you the answer to that question.lol


----------



## ezbite

2 lines per angler, 3 hooks per line. There are area/date specific regs too. 

Personally, I could care less if you ran 10 rods, as long as you don't go over the limit per day of fish. Ive never been able to understand why it's ok to run unlimited juglines/ trotlines with unlimited hooks per line yet, I'm limited to 2 lines. That's always confused me.


----------



## josephi88

"rick im not a nerd and keep that junk..." JUNK!? it's pretty important to know your fishing regulations. I always read through the regulations every year; even though it's mostly the same every year. There is a reason for the regulations and it is every angler's responsibility to know them.


----------



## Lundy

I think the OP got his answer on the rods.

Thanks


----------

